# sportive or not?



## alci4 (3 Jan 2012)

Had my first road bike for crimbo (cannondale caad 10) and m8 has just asked me to sign up for the Wiggle Motion in Mercia 2012 90 miles ride in april

here is my first proper ride on my caad 10 with speed heart rate elevation e.t.c

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/137957597

i dont know if it's fast or slow i'm 17 and a half stone so not that fit

furthest i have ridden is 50 miles on mountain bike on canal paths but that was last year

my question am i expecting to much of myself to get in a position to do this in 3 and half months or is it do'able

thanks for any advice


----------



## Hacienda71 (3 Jan 2012)

I would say yes it is do-able, 50 on a mountain bike shows you have the legs the, *but* you will have to put the miles in before then and the weather may be inclement you don't have to ride mega long distances just regularly and do a couple of longer rides say 60 milers closer to the date of the ride. My tip would be invest in some guards appropriate for the Caad, Crudracers if they fit give excellent coverage and make winter riding much more pleasant.


----------



## PpPete (3 Jan 2012)

15 mph in what looks like a fairly urban environment is pretty damn good.
Go for it, and don't worry about your times. Concentrate on upping the miles in a steady progression, so that you can be sure of completing the event without hurting yourself.
When you've done it and looking for your next challenge....have a look at audax events, less people, no signs, MUCH cheaper, more distance challenges than you can possibly imagine.


----------



## alci4 (3 Jan 2012)

cheers guys

my average speed was 17 mph until i hit soho rd in handsworth and it was gridlocked slowed me right down


----------



## BrumJim (3 Jan 2012)

Come out with us some time, and we can judge your fitness and make suggestions.

Recommend the Snowdrop Audax - 123km, and a couple of great cake stops. Ride is rather flat, with one hill very near the end that always fills you with dread.


----------



## 172traindriver (3 Jan 2012)

See you are doing it then Jim. Did it a couple of years ago very enjoyable. As you say pretty flat, a few lumps between Upton and Evesham. The hill you refer to at the end is known as 'Pig Hill' near Cutnall Green. There is also a nice little rise at Fladbury up to the Evesham Vale golf club.


----------



## addictfreak (3 Jan 2012)

Concentrate on building the distance, and the speed will come. Don't get to Hung up on average speed, just go out and enjoy.


----------



## Ajax_Gaz (3 Jan 2012)

BrumJim said:


> Come out with us some time, and we can judge your fitness and make suggestions.
> 
> Recommend the Snowdrop Audax - 123km, and a couple of great cake stops. Ride is rather flat, with one hill very near the end that always fills you with dread.


 
Quite like the sound of "rather flat" and really like that part of the country last time i was there. Shame it looks like its full, but this feb is probably a bit early for me so i'll aim to do this in 2013.


----------



## alci4 (5 Jan 2012)

BrumJim said:


> Come out with us some time, and we can judge your fitness and make suggestions.
> 
> Recommend the Snowdrop Audax - 123km, and a couple of great cake stops. Ride is rather flat, with one hill very near the end that always fills you with dread.


 
cheers for the offer brumjim but you all seem to go out on a sat morn and being a postman i am working nearly every saturday morning

if you ever do a sunday morning i will be up for it although i do kinda have a fear of cycling with people and slowing them down

as stated above that audax is full but cheers for the heads up


----------



## BrumJim (6 Jan 2012)

Sunrise appears to have places still.

We'll see if we can get an evening ride sorted for you. Can't promise anything, but might be possible.


----------



## Globalti (6 Jan 2012)

If you can do 50 on an MTB then 90 on a roadie will be fine. Why not factor in an extra 10 just to make it a 100 miler?


----------



## alci4 (6 Jan 2012)

Globalti said:


> If you can do 50 on an MTB then 90 on a roadie will be fine. Why not factor in an extra 10 just to make it a 100 miler?


 
I was thinking if i did it i would prob ride home from wolverhampton might as well go for my century


----------



## Globalti (6 Jan 2012)

It's a worthy target.


----------



## Mike! (10 Jan 2012)

You'll be fine.

I did the London to Brighton a few years back after one ride of 15miles and one ride of 25 miles, i hadn't ridden at all in 5 years and used an MTB with knobblies  finished no problem but with a sore knee.

18 Months ago i did a 60 miler on a more appropriate bike after cycling to work (10 miles daily) for 6 months and although i finished it the last 20 miles i was in agony from the same knee, i really didn't think i was going to finish when i hit the 50 mile marker!!

So basically do a bit of riding and as long as you have no physical barrier you will be fine, enjoy!

Now i'm getting the knee looked at and saving for my first road bike in order to do some longer stuff (100miles is my aim right now)


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Jan 2012)

Keep on getting your miles in and build up. Don't get over stressed out about speeds etc, just get the time in on the bike so you are comfortable. Ride regularly and you will notice the sore bum syndrome will start to go away, your fitness will come on. 
When you get to the day do the ride at your own pace, don't forget there is a long way to go, and yes you will see some people out the starting gates like an express train!!! (no pun intended), some of them may get round very quickly but there have been many times when I have seen these people struggling at 50 or 60 miles when there may still be another 20 miles to go and you go past them with a bit of a smile because you feel good and are going well.
Ride so you feel comfortable and if you are lucky you may get in with some company that are travelling at the same pace as you and once you get talking the miles will fly by.
Also don't forget to eat and drink on the go even if you don't feel like it at the time as your body is digging into its reserves and you need to keep your levels topped up.
Once you finish and aren't a virgin anymore you will be thinking why was I stressing, bring the next one on!!!!!!! Enjoy yourself.


----------



## alci4 (10 Jan 2012)

cheers guys

did 31 miles on sunday with a few mates and got a few pointers (saddle raised amongst other things which stopped my knee aching on this ride which it had on a previous ride e.t.c)

nice run round brum and dudley

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/139870139

so just need to get my miles up now (and my fitness)

i am really enjoying getting out on the road bike although 30 miles in just over 2 hours i felt i wasnt far off having enough lol


----------



## jugglingphil (10 Jan 2012)

When I've entered a sportive in the past it's to set a goal. If you know you have to go out and get some miles in, you're more likely to do so.

You can do 90 miles in April. The more miles you put in before, building the distance slowly, will increase the amount you enjoy the ride on the day.


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Jan 2012)

'Marginal Gains' as Mr Brailsford is always quoted as saying. Don't worry in a couple of weeks you will probably say _*'in just over 3* *HOURS I felt I wasn't far off having enough'.*_ Steady is the key don't overdo it, or you will start regarding it as something of a chore that you don't want to do.


----------



## BrumJim (10 Jan 2012)

alci4 said:


> cheers guys
> 
> did 31 miles on sunday with a few mates and got a few pointers (saddle raised amongst other things which stopped my knee aching on this ride which it had on a previous ride e.t.c)
> 
> ...


 
Looking good. 15 mile/h is a perfectly reasonable average speed for a Sportive. Some do it in less than 10, but I'd rather not. Did you do it non-stop?

Try the countryside next time - some great views and quieter roads.


----------



## alci4 (10 Jan 2012)

BrumJim said:


> Looking good. 15 mile/h is a perfectly reasonable average speed for a Sportive. Some do it in less than 10, but I'd rather not. Did you do it non-stop?
> 
> Try the countryside next time - some great views and quieter roads.


 
yes m8 straight through only stopping at the odd red light.

i think they went that route for my benefit rather than the direction of clent where they normally ride. Train of thought being if i needed to bail the loop round brum made it an easier ride home for me than bailing in kiddy 

Plus riding a mountain bike for the last year or two when on roads i have tried to avoid hills which is somthing i am trying to get out of gotta start climbing more so gotta get hit romsley soon

not too many hills on the route we did

Elevation Gain: 1,154 ft
Elevation Loss: 1,162 ft


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Jan 2012)

Get down to Clent and then turn left at the pub up Church Avenue and then up St Kenelms Pass, down into Romsley and then up that hill to the Manchester Inn. Not that far from me and if I am feeling like some hill work that is where I head and then across the Waseley hills to the Lickeys and up Rose Hill. I know we haven't got mountains in the UK but if you want to get some good sharp short hills in we can make something up.


----------



## BrumJim (10 Jan 2012)

Me too. Romsley from Halesowen, Rose Hill and St Kenelm's pass is the "three big hills" route for when everyone is feeling strong, or I have a Sportive/Audax coming up. Then top it off with Muclow Hill after a rest. Legs know when I have done this one.


----------



## HLaB (11 Jan 2012)

Alci, the sportives I have done have been hillier but you are not far off the mark so why not go for it, good luck :-)


----------



## alci4 (11 Jan 2012)

cheers guys

just another quick question

should i be going for more shoret rides (E.G. 3 or 4 25-30 milers a week) or less longer rides (E.G. 1 or 2 40 or 50 milers a week)?

already tring to make some lifestyle changes to get fitter like only drinking weekends unlike the 6 or 7 cans a night i have been drinking and trying to eat healthier (cutting out virtually all fat and sugar)but if i'm doing this i may as well try and get the riding right as well 

thanks for all your ongoing advice guys


----------



## BrumJim (11 Jan 2012)

In the long term, a combination of both - long rides to build up stamina, and short rides to build up speed and fitness.

However, less longer rides are needed for a month up to the event. There will be muscles that will hurt after longer rides that don't even get felt after short rides, for example neck and shoulders, groin. Best to get those muscles aware of what you are getting them into, rather than improving general fitness on short rides.


----------



## alci4 (11 Jan 2012)

okay as well as my 7 mile commute and doing my walk (i am a postman) i decided to have a ride round frankley beaches and romsley

god it slowed me down some

i dont think i am built for hills lol

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/140825579

climb up to romsley i had to stop a few times but i guess it was worth it flying past the sun doing a mad speed lol


----------



## BrumJim (11 Jan 2012)

No shame in going slower on that route. Romsley is the big one in our area.

Remember that you need to fit in a big hill before the end of your route. Looks good there - a good few miles between killing your legs and getting home.

Hills is a skill, but also related to weight. Attack them slowly. Don't get out of breath until you can see the summit, and judge your effort accordingly. You want to crest with your breathing and heart going as hard and fast as you want to let them, but don't let that happen until you are almost there.


----------



## 172traindriver (11 Jan 2012)

Good on yer!!!! Not far from me then. Those hills can be a bit of a pain, but no pain no gain and all that!!!! Keep at it buddy, it will do you the world of good in the long run. I know exactly how you feel.
As BrumJim says hills are an art and hill climbers seem to be about 7st ringing wet. I struggle with them, so just take it steady otherwise you will just blow. Drop it into the lowest gear sit yourself comfortably and spin it up at your own pace.


----------



## alci4 (12 Jan 2012)

cheers lads

will be trying to make that a regular route to try and improve plus adding some more distance

was very windy and drizzling rain as well so hopefully will enjoy it and find it easier next ride out


----------



## alci4 (13 Jan 2012)

k so did the frankley romsley ride again that i did wen

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/141293605

average speed up nearly 1 mph but more importantly i didnt stop on any hills (took drink stops for a few mins at the top of some) but no stopping halfway


----------



## jdtate101 (13 Jan 2012)

Rosmley Hill is my regular training route. I use Strava to track my attempts over time. You're always welcome to come out for a spin with me. I won't be out for the next two weeks as I'm currently recovering from the big V op (snip snip). 

This was my last ride:

http://app.strava.com/rides/3282887

If you can manage to ride up Romsley Hill without problems then you should be ok for a 90 run. See if you can get the elevation map for the sportive and build up to the same vertical ascent over time. Other good hills to try in the area are:

Hagley Wood Lane (long and very steep)
Farley Lane (Up to Romsley from the other direction, steeper and shorter)
Mucklow Hill (up to Halesowen, Short and Sharp)
Old Birmingham Hill (Into Lickey...long shallow, but take quite a time...good for endurance)
Rose Hill (Into Lickey from opposite direction... very steep!!)

That should give you a few good hills to try out.


----------



## Downward (15 Jan 2012)

Mucklow Hill and Hagley Wood Lane are about the same length although HWL has a nasty kick near the top.

I have yet to get up Farley Lane in 1 go and I'm sure it's longer and steeper than Mucklow Hill and HWL.

I'll be going up Mucklow tomorrow morning commuting for the 1st time for a while now I have moved work.


----------



## jdtate101 (15 Jan 2012)

Mucklow's a real lungbuster! It's just a shame there is the roundabout half way up as you always stall waiting for traffic, but I suppose that could give a breather. Not done HWL many times, but at the moment it can be a bit slippy with the frost. There's nothing worse than putting in loads of effort and going nowhere!!!


----------



## alci4 (16 Jan 2012)

jdtate101 said:


> Rosmley Hill is my regular training route. I use Strava to track my attempts over time. You're always welcome to come out for a spin with me. I won't be out for the next two weeks as I'm currently recovering from the big V op (snip snip).
> 
> This was my last ride:
> 
> ...


 
ouch hope your better soon m8

the way i have been riding the loop i hav'nt been riding up to romsley from halesowen the hill to romsley on this loop is from the manchester inn going towards halesowen

would the ride be better for me coming from halesowen? i know it's steeper the way i do it but not as long ( got up without stopping last time so was chuffed  )

http://connect.garmin.com/course/496654

heres the gpx for the sportiv not that hilly i think, says elevation 1979ftft

i did this 40 miles yesterday (christ was it cold) and the elevation on that was 1552ft

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/141815922

slowly getting my milage up 117 ttl miles in the last 7 days


----------



## jdtate101 (16 Jan 2012)

If it's only about 2000ft over 90 miles then you should breeze it no problems. I would say (given my first experience of a long sportive) that you do need to do a couple of 60+ mile runs just to get used to the endurance part, as 5+ hrs in the saddle can take it out of you. Make sure you get some good quality gels. As for Romsley Hill, the way I would rank it in order of difficulty is:

Northbound from A491 up money lane is the easiest, it's got a nasty little climb halfway, but also has a flat section. The last climb is short and of medium intensity.

Southbound from the A456 is certainly longer but is flatish most of the way to the base with a steady climb gradient all the way to the last 300yrds when it kicks up to a real lung buster.

Hardest of all is the approach to the water tower up Heath End Land -> Farley Lane. It's shorter than the other two, but far steeper. A real challenge.

Try all three, or you can do what I did one day last summer, all three back to back (now that was a painful day). I'm only in Bearwood (Warley Woods), so not very far from where you started off, so once I'm all healed up if you fancy a circuit I can take you out on some of my regular runs.


----------



## jdtate101 (16 Jan 2012)

Actually I might give that Motion In Mercia a look as it's just down the road. I'm doing another KTG event, the "Flat Out In The Fens" 154miles in the summer too


----------



## BrumJim (17 Jan 2012)

jdtate101 said:


> Hardest of all is the approach to the water tower up Heath End Land -> Farley Lane. It's shorter than the other two, but far steeper. A real challenge.


 
Windwood Heath Road? Now that one really takes it out of you. Starts off steep and doesn't let up until you beg for mercy. And is often slippy, so you are looking for traction all the time.


----------



## BrumJim (17 Jan 2012)

alci4 said:


> k so did the frankley romsley ride again that i did wen
> 
> http://connect.garmin.com/activity/141293605
> 
> average speed up nearly 1 mph but more importantly i didnt stop on any hills (took drink stops for a few mins at the top of some) but no stopping halfway


Impressive cadence there. Its a good base for improving fast. I started with a poor cadence, but good leg strength. My knees are grateful that I changed that a bit, but still spin slower than most riders at my level.


----------



## jdtate101 (18 Jan 2012)

BrumJim said:


> Windwood Heath Road? Now that one really takes it out of you. Starts off steep and doesn't let up until you beg for mercy. And is often slippy, so you are looking for traction all the time.


 
Ah yes, the one with the hairpin. Had a go once, but just couldn't get traction. Maybe a revisit in summer is in order. A right little git if I remember correctly.


----------



## 172traindriver (18 Jan 2012)

The hill up Windwood Heath Road is the KH12 hill climb time trial course. Bromsgrove and Beacon Clubs both use it for their club time trial championships and if you look at the results the best guys go up it in around 3 mins 30 to 3 mins 45. I know most of the Bromsgrove lads and a fair few of the Beacon guys and when I look at some of the Beacon lads times compared to the winner all I can say is he must have been pretty good!!!! Some of the Beacon lads are really quick and the winning margin surprised me, incidently a couple of the Beacon lads I was thinking of have the classic climbers builds.........weigh nowt wringing wet!!!
I have had a bash at the hill a few times and it is a struggle, but also not helped by the very poor road surface and the fact it has a tree canopy covering it, making it always seem slippy due to water and moss.


----------



## alci4 (18 Jan 2012)

BrumJim said:


> Impressive cadence there. Its a good base for improving fast. I started with a poor cadence, but good leg strength. My knees are grateful that I changed that a bit, but still spin slower than most riders at my level.


 
hi m8

thanks for the input but which bit of my cadence is impressive (dont really have a clue just trying to pick up some hints as to where and how to improve)

cheers for everyones help and input ( i am down to 16 stone 10 since my opening post so feel quite happy about my progress with my weight loss still not sure how much my cycling is improving though lol)


----------



## 172traindriver (18 Jan 2012)

Don't get to obsessed with all the blurb. Are you enjoying yourself? Keep working at it in a steady manner, and at your own pace, if you aren't careful you could end up doing yourself damage and setting yourself back.
Think back a few weeks ago to when you first started if you could compare yourseld like for like you would notice a massive change. Just carry on and make sure you are enjoying what you are doing, then it will be a pleasure.


----------



## BrumJim (19 Jan 2012)

alci4 said:


> hi m8
> 
> thanks for the input but which bit of my cadence is impressive (dont really have a clue just trying to pick up some hints as to where and how to improve)


 
Average AND maximum. Legs working fast at both maximum speed and keeping spinning in normal cycling. If you are 16 stone, then hill climbing will be improved dramatically by weight loss - its mainly about power/weight, and with a good candence, you probably have good power already (power = force x speed).

No suggestions on improvement - ask someone who knows what they are talking about!


----------



## alci4 (19 Jan 2012)

172traindriver said:


> Don't get to obsessed with all the blurb. Are you enjoying yourself? Keep working at it in a steady manner, and at your own pace, if you aren't careful you could end up doing yourself damage and setting yourself back.
> Think back a few weeks ago to when you first started if you could compare yourseld like for like you would notice a massive change. Just carry on and make sure you are enjoying what you are doing, then it will be a pleasure.


 
cheers m8 i hear what you are saying but at the same time if i can improve my cycling by targeting my weak points i will enjoy it all the more


BrumJim said:


> Average AND maximum. Legs working fast at both maximum speed and keeping spinning in normal cycling. If you are 16 stone, then hill climbing will be improved dramatically by weight loss - its mainly about power/weight, and with a good candence, you probably have good power already (power = force x speed).
> 
> No suggestions on improvement - ask someone who knows what they are talking about!


 
cheers for the input m8 hopefully i can keep shedding a few pounds and keep improving


----------



## Graham1426 (27 Jan 2012)

Hi Guys

Very much enjoyed reading your posts as a local i know the roads/routes you have mentioned.

I live near Dudley Golf club, and the hills around here are killers Portway Hill, City Road, Tower Road all lead to my home so either way it's tough on my commute back home.

I have only just started to commute to work a 12 round trip, i have an entry level MB with knobbly tyres so find the hills really tough. It takes me 20 mins to cycle to work, and a lot longer on my return journey due to having to dismount at the foot of any of the said hills.

I have a CUBE Agree GTC on order, so look forward to eventually conquering those hills.

Happy safe riding

Graham


----------



## jdtate101 (29 Jan 2012)

Graham, trust me once you loose the heavy MTB and get on the CUBE, you'll be surprised at just how much easier hills are, but be warned it's still hard work, your just not trying to haul a large, heavy lump of steel up the hill. You will find the gearing harder to work with as you'll no longer have that granny gear, so even the lowest gearing will require a fair bit of effort. Trust me, you'll end up addicted like the rest of us!!!!


----------



## MickL (30 Jan 2012)

Portway Hill is my nemesis 10% gradient not yet managed to get up with out stopping but working on it.


----------



## Graham1426 (30 Jan 2012)

Portway Hill without stopping will be my cycling goal, when I do beat it, it will be no doubt a great feeling. 

How far have you gotten up Mick ?


----------



## oldfatfool (30 Jan 2012)

Hi alci4, I am a posty and started cycling July/August last year. Weighed in at 109 kg now down to 94kg. Did my first 100km Audax in Oct, and now break the 100km distance regular, (160 km yesterday). So with a little determination plenty of cycling and avoiding the nibbles when you are sat at home in an afternoon it is easily achievable, especially as you are basically 'fit' from work


----------



## MickL (31 Jan 2012)

Graham1426 said:


> Portway Hill without stopping will be my cycling goal, when I do beat it, it will be no doubt a great feeling.
> 
> How far have you gotten up Mick ?


Ive managed to just pass the farm/big house on the right and thats it, jump of and walk up , When I do the full commute from home (Priory Estate) to fives ways Brum, I come down that hill its great fun till you see the lights turn red at the bottom, I prefer this route rather than Brum new road with its traffic and pot holes and going through Dixons Green and smelling fresh batch of Teddy Grays Herbals on the go is great


----------



## alci4 (31 Jan 2012)

oldfatfool said:


> Hi alci4, I am a posty and started cycling July/August last year. Weighed in at 109 kg now down to 94kg. Did my first 100km Audax in Oct, and now break the 100km distance regular, (160 km yesterday). So with a little determination plenty of cycling and avoiding the nibbles when you are sat at home in an afternoon it is easily achievable, especially as you are basically 'fit' from work


 
cheers m8 thats my aim try to drop a few £ and get a bit faster and further

where u from m8 u a local postie?

@ mickl and graham 1426 i

am just off the wolverhampton rd by west smethwick park never been up portway hill (didnt even know it existed lol) but i will be trying it out to see how far i can get up. did a loop round west brom up to wolves then back down brum new rd today

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/146126272

but was coming the wrong way to try the hill but will lyk how i get on with it


----------



## oldfatfool (31 Jan 2012)

Hi alci4, I am up in sunny Bradford.


----------



## Graham1426 (31 Jan 2012)

Mick

To the cottage is a good effort mate, some serious speed can be gotten coming down as you are fully aware, that's where disc brakes would come in handy. 

How long have you been trying to reach Portway summit ? I'm hoping to have it licked I within a couple of months of daily commute once I get my road bike.... well I can dream lol

I live about 0.5 of a mile from Dudley Golf Course, it's great going on an outward journey on bike but the return is hills hills hills lol


----------



## Graham1426 (31 Jan 2012)

alci4
Just checked your route out, you were very close to Portway Hill today mate....


----------



## alci4 (31 Jan 2012)

Graham1426 said:


> alci4
> Just checked your route out, you were very close to Portway Hill today mate....


 
yep will be trying the hill in the next couple of days as long as the white stuff dont land round here


----------



## Graham1426 (31 Jan 2012)

Look forward to reading your post


----------



## MickL (1 Feb 2012)

tried a couple of times so far just before xmas, not tried it since, need to build my fitness up as Im still a fatty so ditched the bus now commuting by train with one full commute each week up to two then Portway Hill  Coming from the priory its all hills as well, soon as I leave my house Im climbing, even going to Coseley to get the train its the same, guess thats why they built a castle in Dudley  alci4 its not a big hill just steep !!!


----------



## Downward (3 Aug 2013)

Cracked Farley Lane tonight not tried it for 2.5 years but today was fine. Even had a quick burst from Winwood to the tower.
Winwood Heath is horrible only tried this twice last week but its pretty nasty. I see some crazy descents on it on strava which if a car was ever coming up the hill would result in a serious accident.
Hagley wood lane is still the main one though very steep and no let up.


----------



## Alexis Holwell (5 Aug 2013)

Downward said:


> Cracked Farley Lane tonight not tried it for 2.5 years but today was fine. Even had a quick burst from Winwood to the tower.
> Winwood Heath is horrible only tried this twice last week but its pretty nasty. I see some crazy descents on it on strava which if a car was ever coming up the hill would result in a serious accident.
> Hagley wood lane is still the main one though very steep and no let up.


 
Cracked Hagley Wood Lane for the 1st time last weekend.

It was my 3rd attempt to make it up in one go. 1st time I had a go was a few months back I had to stop twice but made it to the top eventually. The 2nd time I made it 3/4 of the way up then had to get off as I thought I was going to throw up. After a 10 minute rest I was that disheartened that I just turned around and went back down.

Then a week ago I attempted it with a mate and I think that probably helped as I didn't want to be defeated. Made it to the top without stopping although it did take me nearly 6 minutes and had to wait a good few minutes for him to catch up. It turns out he had to stop twice and nearly had to throw up. Funnily enough that was his first attempt. He's now made it his goal to get up it in one go.

Mucklow Hill was the 1st big hill I conquered and I made it on the 2nd attempt. Portway Hill was a bit of a killer and took me a good 3 or 4 attempts to crack it. I've found that once you've cracked a hill once it never quite seems as difficult. Must be a psychological thing.

Doulton Road in Rowley is a bit of a killer but maybe I shouldn't have attempted at the end of a 70 mile ride in 30 degree heat 

Interesting to see a few people who live in my local area so if anyone's up for a ride at anytime let me know. I'm just off Titford Rd in Oldbury.


----------



## Downward (9 Jun 2014)

Winwood Heath Road has been resurfaced.


----------

